# OK, Where'd Everybody Go?



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

A broadcast email goes out.

There's a big influx of new posts for a couple of days.

Then NADA.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Thus is the way of a start up forum. B) People need to post to keep thing happening and conversations going. As such, it can be slow at first until their are enough members making up a community and conversations begin.

I see you have been posting...So THANKS!


----------



## lparsons211367066133 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm glad they sent me the broadcast email, I never would have known of this otherwise. And yes, it is sparsely populated and few active conversations, but more people means more talk eventually.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

You should send out e-mails once again in about 2 months. OH BTW, I just noticed the e-mail that this thread is about in my Google spam, I would bet most went into spam.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

HarpoonIPA said:


> You should send out e-mails once again in about 2 months. OH BTW, I just noticed the e-mail that this thread is about in my Google spam, I would bet most went into spam.


Well that is discouraging to say the least. I will send out another blast to DBSTalk members tomorrow about the the 2 current hot DirecTV topics and also mention IPTVConnection again. I will keep it short and sweet and maybe it will get though spam filters better.

Still a bummer to here it was stopped. Does it give a reason it was flagged?

Thanks


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

iptvconn said:


> Well that is discouraging to say the least. I will send out another blast to DBSTalk members tomorrow about the the 2 current hot DirecTV topics and also mention IPTVConnection again. I will keep it short and sweet and maybe it will get though spam filters better.
> 
> Still a bummer to here it was stopped. Does it give a reason it was flagged?
> 
> Thanks


No reason at all, and I get other e-mails fine from DBS and IPTV. Could you post it in PM's over at DBSTalk and see if that helps?


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

HarpoonIPA said:


> No reason at all, and I get other e-mails fine from DBS and IPTV. Could you post it in PM's over at DBSTalk and see if that helps?


The idea also was to get people back to DBSTalk that have not been in a little while. As such, a PM would not help in that matter and we do have it mentioned on the site itself.


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

Broadcast messages have a way of getting flagged as spam just by virtue of going to so many addresses.

Don't know enough about anti-spam systems to get around that.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Mine got through w/no problem and I get virtually no spam. 

Keep up the good work, but let's be careful not turn this into yet another D* forum.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Nick said:


> Mine got through w/no problem and I get virtually no spam.
> 
> Keep up the good work, but let's be careful not turn this into yet another D* forum.


This forum actually has nothing to do with DBS systems themselves, so no worries their.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

iptvconn said:


> This forum actually has nothing to do with DBS systems themselves, so no worries their.


I just got the new one you guys sent out with no problem, great job


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

HarpoonIPA said:


> I just got the new one you guys sent out with no problem, great job


We will see how it goes. So far 50% of the list sent.

The weird part is, looking at the number of "Soft Bounces", the reason stated for the bounce is "Blocked due to content" which really makes no sense seeing it is more or less "clean" of spam type wording. Pondering.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

I got mine today, i would be here more often. for some reason every time i go to log in or visit here i always get the message saying the servers are busy.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

GWV said:


> I got mine today, i would be here more often. for some reason every time i go to log in or visit here i always get the message saying the servers are busy.


LOL, that was my fault.  I fixed it though.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

iptvconn said:


> LOL, that was my fault.  I fixed it though.


Good to know its fixed now, I'll stop by more often  .


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

iptvconn said:


> LOL, that was my fault.  I fixed it though.


Yeah, I was thinking after you're last e-mails sent out today, this site was over whelmed with new members because I couldn't get to any of the threads here. Thanks for fixing it so quickly


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

HarpoonIPA said:


> Yeah, I was thinking after you're last e-mails sent out today, this site was over whelmed with new members because I couldn't get to any of the threads here. Thanks for fixing it so quickly


More or less I overloaded the server with the email blast. My fault as I forgot to change a setting.


----------



## dualsub20061367066128 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd come here more if the forum was available in Tapatalk or Forum Runner. I do most forum time on my phone or iPad and while the mobile site works well on both its a PITA compared to the forum apps.


----------

